# EMS KNIGHTS MC California



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all,

Just posting this and maybe if you all could pass it around at the job....

I am the President of EMS KNIGHTS MC California. If you or someone you work with, or know would like to become a part of this Motorcycle Club please contact me either on here or at emsknightsmcca@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!!!

JnR


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the guys that I work with is president of emsknights also.. or so thats what he says


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 10, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> One of the guys that I work with is president of emsknights also.. or so thats what he says




That probably would be correct, due to the National chapter is Illinois. We are the second State and Chapter, California.


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 10, 2010)

ok thats cool.  i ride but i ride a sport bike and not a street bike so dont think id fit in lol


----------



## NickD (Mar 10, 2010)

Any of you come around here (So Cal) sporting that three piece patch is gonna be sorry . . .


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 10, 2010)

NickD said:


> Any of you come around here (So Cal) sporting that three piece patch is gonna be sorry . . .




OHHHH NOOOOOO, I think I am shaking in my boots...... oh wait thats us rideing down the road....


----------



## NickD (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a word to the wise, lamo . . . :excl:


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 10, 2010)

NickD said:


> Just a word to the wise, lamo . . . :excl:



whats wrong with them sporting a patch?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> whats wrong with them sporting a patch?



I know in some places most people associate 3 piece colors with 1%ers


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I know in some places most people associate 3 piece colors with 1%ers



well their not the ones sporting them are they so maybe the people who do sport them think the others are losers..   their choice of what to wear and not to wear


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to make it clear........

We are not a 1% and we WILL go WHERE EVER we want to. 

I think NickD is just scared, and thats OK, he can just curl up with his blankie..


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2010)

JonnyNRoy said:


> Just to make it clear........
> 
> We are not a 1% and we WILL go WHERE EVER we want to.
> 
> I think NickD is just scared, and thats OK, he can just curl up with his blankie..



If ya'll ever make it to CO and I have a bike again by then I'd be more than willing to join up


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 11, 2010)

JonnyNRoy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just posting this and maybe if you all could pass it around at the job....
> 
> ...


 
You guys ride with a California bottom rocker?


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If ya'll ever make it to CO and I have a bike again by then I'd be more than willing to join up



I'll keep you in mind!


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

Bosco578 said:


> You guys ride with a California bottom rocker?



We do have a bottom California rocker, we are non-territorial, so doing California then it means
 'we are from California', as other states put their state. 

Anyway, its out there if anyone is interested.

JnR


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 11, 2010)

JonnyNRoy said:


> We do have a bottom California rocker, we are non-territorial, so doing California then it means
> 'we are from California', as other states put their state.
> 
> Anyway, its out there if anyone is interested.
> ...


 
Cool, just a question. Any Nomads? A canadian chapter would be sweet.....perhaps Alberta....


----------



## NickD (Mar 11, 2010)

>>We are not a 1% and we WILL go WHERE EVER we want to.<<

LOL, Okay Captain America, since it’s obvious you didn’t research your decision to run a three piece patch, with a bottom rocker denoting territory no less, here’s why not . . .

There’s nothing wrong with forming a Sunday riding outfit of EMS workers but flying a three piece patch signifies you’re an outlaw club. And you aren’t. Attaching a bottom rocker with a city, state, or any geographical area also means you’re claiming that territory as your own. You aren’t going to get away with that in California. Hell, you’d be safer going down to Compton in Los Angeles with your caps askew and your pants on the ground pretending to be Crips. 

There are a number of very established outlaw MCs here that, sooner or later, will challenge you. And that means handing over your colors or fighting to protect them. And don’t for a second believe being an “EMS” outfit will get you a pass. Even the law enforcement clubs like Iron Pigs and Choir Boys get challenged. You might recall an altercation between  Iron Pigs and the HA that occurred in Sturgis. However, the news articles concentrated on the issue of police dressing up like outlaw bikers while being armed, but missed the whole point of the confrontation. The Iron Pigs wear a three piece patch and you aren’t, no matter who you are, going to get away with that in the presence of HA, Mongols, and several other outlaw clubs. 







Not even the Veteran’s clubs are immune. Several members of the Vietnam Vets MC have had these encounters. Sure, you can claim on your website you aren’t a 1% club, you can also proclaim your “charity” mission statement but you are violating the established patch protocol and one day you, several of you, or your whole chapter will get challenged. I hope it doesn't happen to some young EMT, out there alone, who doesn’t realize he’s playing with fire.  

There’s a weird (to straights anyway) kind of respect that goes on between outlaw clubs. Even between the HAs and the Mongols, who while they’ve been at war and murdering each other for over twenty years, begrudgingly accept the other's right to exist because they paid for that right in blood. And if you think they will relinquish that respect because you have a CPR card, well, that’s laughable. These guys don't back down from gunfights with armed police officers, so what are you guys going to do? Pull out your mini-mag lights? :unsure:

I’ve been inside the clubhouses of several of these outfits and the walls are covered with the patches of start up clubs that no longer exist. Some are taken en masse and others one by one by prospects trying to make a name for themselves. And some of these guys are absolutely bat turd crazy who won’t think twice about lighting you up. You might be wondering what my association is with these clubs, but don’t bother asking, that's my business. 

Here, in a nut shell, is a primer on patch protocol. Fly a one piece patch even with a territory denoted and generally you’ll be left alone, unless of course you get mouthy with the wrong person. Wearing a two piece patch means your club is awaiting sanctioning from the local dominate outlaw outfit. Basically it means your whole club is prospecting for acceptance. Wear a three piece patch without sanctioning and you’re taking your chances. You may get away with it for a awhile, but these outfits have eyes everywhere and sooner than later you’ll hit their radar screen.   

For good or ill these outlaws earn the right to be full patch holders. And in their eyes you guys are nothing but pretenders and you're disrespecting them. And I probably should have initially brought this up with a bit of a softer tone, but when I saw your OP it was one of those eye rolling moments. I just don’t want to hear about some in the dark EMS worker, a nice guy who calls his mother every week, flying your three piece patch and getting stomped, his colors pulled, and his motorcycle taken for parts. And you can believe it or not, but it happens all the time. 

Of course if you realize all this, and are upfront about it with your prospective members go ahead and have a go at it. You have a right to challenge them. But outlaw clubs live to protect their territory, it’s how they justify their very existence. So know well who and what you’re challenging and be prepared to go all the way. Are you? I doubt it . . .


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

That's great that you can surf the net, but the way you came across on your first post was very aggressive. If you further read on your searches, you know that MC business would be talk about when and if a person would like to jion. Also this MC has been formed in the most respectful manor. But thanks for you words.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2010)

JonnyNRoy said:


> That's great that you can surf the net, but the way you came across on your first post was very aggressive. If you further read on your searches, you know that MC business would be talk about when and if a person would like to jion. Also this MC has been formed in the most respectful manor. But thanks for you words.



So you're saying this club is an outlaw club? I'm sure the state EMS board would love to look into any illegal activities you participate in.


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

Again, we are not a 1% MC. So feel free to look like an ***. That's up to you.

I am now done with you and this subject.

Have a great day.


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey jonny are you a male or female?  I talked to my coworker at work today and told him about you and said you were the president of the CA chapter.  He asked if you are male or female and I said male *going off your name* and he said his president there is a female.  Now the guy I work with IS the national chapter president so I think he would know.  so are you male or female?


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Hey jonny are you a male or female?  I talked to my coworker at work today and told him about you and said you were the president of the CA chapter.  He asked if you are male or female and I said male *going off your name* and he said his president there is a female.  Now the guy I work with IS the national chapter president so I think he would know.  so are you male or female?



LOL.... I am female. JonnyNRoy is from the TV show EMERGENCY.....


----------



## EmtTravis (Mar 11, 2010)

lol ok.. i was just checking lol.. dont want someone pretending to be something their not


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2010)

JonnyNRoy said:


> Again, we are not a 1% MC. So feel free to look like an ***. That's up to you.
> 
> I am now done with you and this subject.
> 
> Have a great day.



You're the one flying 3 patches.


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 11, 2010)

NickD said:


> >>We are not a 1% and we WILL go WHERE EVER we want to.<<
> 
> LOL, Okay Captain America, since it’s obvious you didn’t research your decision to run a three piece patch, with a bottom rocker denoting territory no less, here’s why not . . .
> 
> ...


 
:beerchug:  Very well said. Around my city it's Red & White..........sometimes lessons are learned the hard way......


----------



## terrible one (Mar 11, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why does a three piece patch mean something different than one or two piece patch? Just wondering how that got started or whatever....


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bosco578 said:


> Cool, just a question. Any Nomads? A canadian chapter would be sweet.....perhaps Alberta....


 
Note sarcasim.......


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Out of curiosity, why does a three piece patch mean something different than one or two piece patch? Just wondering how that got started or whatever....



It's just the way things are with motorcycle gangs, just like bloods are Red and crips are Blue.


----------



## JonnyNRoy (Mar 11, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Out of curiosity, why does a three piece patch mean something different than one or two piece patch? Just wondering how that got started or whatever....




From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
For outlaw or one percenter motorcycling groups, see Outlaw motorcycle club.

A motorcycle club is a group of individuals whose primary interest and activities involve motorcycles.

In the U.S. the abbreviation, MC or MCC, can have a special social meaning from the point of view of the outlaw (aka one percenter) subcultures, and is usually reserved by them for those clubs that are mutually recognized by other MC clubs.[1] This is indicated by wearing the MC patch, or a three piece patch, on the back of a club jacket or vest. Outlaw (or one percenter) can mean merely that the club is not chartered under the auspices of the American Motorcyclist Association,[2] implying a radical rejection of authority and embracing of the "biker" lifestyle defined and popularized since the 1950s and represented by such media as Easyriders magazine, and the work of painter David Mann, and more. In many contexts the terms overlap with the usual meaning of "outlaw" because some of these clubs, or some their members, are recognized by law enforcement agencies as taking part in organized crime.

*Outside of the outlaw subculture, the words "motorcycle club" carry no heavy meaning beyond the everyday English definition of the words – a club involving motorcycles, whose members come from every walk of life. Thus, there are clubs that are culturally and stylistically nothing like outlaw or one percenter clubs, and whose activities and goals not similar to them at all, but still use three-part patches or the initials MC in their name or insignia.*[3]

Its not all ways a 1%'er. When you have the 1% Diamond patch, then your moving into that arena.


----------

